# Panic Buying Shoppers Wreck a Supermarket in London!



## Mike (Mar 15, 2020)

So the situation has escalated from panic buying
to near rioting in England anyway.

Our police don't seem to want to be involved and
leave it to the staff of mainly women and young
girls to tackle the mob.

Very sad really, one of the Supermarkets, Sainsburys
sent out an Email from CEO asking people to be sensible,
but there has to some sense there in the first place which
seems to be sadly lacking.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11173...-buyers-raid-tesco-shelves-leave-destruction/

Mike.


----------



## toffee (Mar 15, 2020)

then it will have to be organized like people on the doors- so many let in at a time to curve it '
dam stupid some people have no brains - god knows what will happen when food gets really short 
and that goes for any country 'if loo rolls are scares wonder what is nxt ..


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2020)

The lockdowns and quarantines in Italy are probably having a negative effect on people's fears throughout Europe.  We get a news channel from France on our TV, and the situation across Europe seems to be escalating. 

Here, in the US, we seem to be lagging a couple of weeks behind Europe in this illnesses intensity.  China seems to be stabilizing, Europe is peaking, and I suspect that by late March/early April, things here will begin to climax.  Given the number of lunatics in our society, I suspect the next 3 or 4 weeks to be "interesting"....especially in some of the major cities.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 15, 2020)

Everybody calm down.


----------



## Lee (Mar 15, 2020)

Nothing like that here yet, the numbers are still small but this foretells what will happen should the numbers grow here.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

It seems that people who normally shop in person are now ordering home deliveries. This has resulted in the web sites crashing!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 15, 2020)

I was at the grocery store yesterday, and people were piling their carts high with food. I mentioned  I saw what I call a bunch of "burka" women, who were dressed in layer after layer of winter clothes, face covered up by scarves, with only an eye slit, and up to the elbow gloves, . These people are driven by fear. But, what is the fear?  If you are over 70, AND in poor health, yes, getting the virus can be catastrophic-death. But even in that susceptible group,  actual death rates are around 1-2%. This is very similar to the death rates of the 2019-2020 flu season we just went through. So, if you aren't over 70, and you are not in poor health, exactly what is the terrible threat?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 15, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was at the grocery store yesterday, and people were piling their carts high with food. I mentioned  I saw what I call a bunch of "burka" women, who were dressed in layer after layer of winter clothes, face covered up by scarves, with only an eye slit, and up to the elbow gloves, . These people are driven by fear. But, what is the fear?  If you are over 70, AND in poor health, yes, getting the virus can be catastrophic-death. But even in that susceptible group,  actual death rates are around 1-2%. This is very similar to the death rates of the 2019-2020 flu season we just went through. So, if you aren't over 70, and you are not in poor health, exactly what is the terrible threat?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/nymag....high-mortality-rate-among-older-patients.html


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

Mike said:


> So the situation has escalated from panic buying
> to near rioting in England anyway.
> 
> Our police don't seem to want to be involved and
> ...


This is ridiculous. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> This is ridiculous. It's not the end of the world.


I have an evangelical friend who passionately (oops, no pun intended) hopes this is the start of 'the rapture.'


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If you are over 70, AND in poor health, yes, getting the virus can be catastrophic-death. But even in that susceptible group,  actual death rates are around 1-2%. This is very similar to the death rates of the 2019-2020 flu season we just went through. So, if you aren't over 70, and you are not in poor health, exactly what is the terrible threat?



Not sure where you're getting your numbers for that post, but they're super off base... 

https://www.sciencealert.com/the-ne...the-flu-but-they-have-one-big-thing-in-common

COVID-19, the illness caused by coronavirus, proves deadly in around 3.5 percent of confirmed cases.​​While this is not the same as its mortality rate, given many people may be infected but not realise it, it is significantly higher than seasonal flu, which typically kills 0.1 percent of patients ...it is around two percent on average, which is about 20 times higher than for the seasonal flu lineages currently in circulation."​​...But the true danger of coronavirus is unlikely to be the death toll. Experts say health systems could easily become overwhelmed by the number of cases requiring hospitalisation – and, often ventilation to support breathing.​​An analysis of 45,000 confirmed cases in China, where the epidemic originated, show that the vast majority of deaths were among the elderly (14.8 percent mortality among over 80s).​​But another Chinese study showed that 41 percent of serious cases occurred among under 50s...​​​Disease experts estimate that each COVID-19 sufferer infects between two to 3 others.That's a reproduction rate up to twice as high as seasonal flu,  which typically infects 1.3 new people for each patient.​


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I have an evangelical friend who passionately (oops, no pun intended) hopes this is the start of 'the rapture.'



The magic carpet ride...    I remember sitting in Sunday School as a kid listening to our teacher tell us about how we were going to be raptured and miss the yucky end times and wondered why first century Christians fed to the lions didn't get a pass...  I think I was scared to ask then, but have spoken up about it a good deal since.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 15, 2020)

I wonder if all the social distancing and furious hand-washing will reduce incidences of the run-of-the-mill flu and colds.


----------



## Mike (Mar 15, 2020)

I think that all of you my American friends should quietly
start to stock up with stuff, not panic buy in a large scale
like here, but the odd extra bit, like bread flour and yeast
a few tins etc.

Just my opinion.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I have an evangelical friend who passionately (oops, no pun intended) hopes this is the start of 'the rapture.'


I am not against that but, I feel like we are a ways off from the world being that bad. It's my understanding we've been headed in that direction for some time now. I do believe it will get much worse before it's over. I look forward to the day when I can go home. Where I belong. But, for now, I will make the best of it. It's all any of us can do. Frankly, I hope I'm gone before the end because I'm not sure I want to live to see what all will take place. ~Hugs~


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

Mike said:


> I think that all of you my American friends should quietly
> start to stock up with stuff, not panic buy in a large scale
> like here, but the odd extra bit, like bread flour and yeast
> a few tins etc.
> ...


Sweetie it's too late for that. The crazies have already gone out and cleaned the shelves. All we can do now is wait for restock and pray there's something there when we go to the store. The rations at the stores have begun but, it's still difficult to get stuff. I have to say that I'm a little concerned for my safety upon my next trip to the store. I wonder how out of control this will get before it's over.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2020)

You are right @treeguy64.  It is


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2020)

FOOD FIGHT!!


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 15, 2020)

What happened to posts 11 & 12, Matrix?  What is going on, here?


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You are right @treeguy64.  It is


I believe my post was pulled. I wrote nothing controversial, nothing political. What the hell is going on?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

I don't see it treeguy64. I wondered what Pepper was responding to. Post it again maybe? Just in case there's a Matrix.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 15, 2020)

Kinda thought this would happen-  went to 4 different stores, seems there's not a pack or roll of bathroom tissue in the entire city.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I have an evangelical friend who passionately (oops, no pun intended) hopes this is the start of 'the rapture.'


Not the rapture, more like the rupture of common sense.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You are right @treeguy64.  It is


Pepper, what post of mine are you responding to? I'm trying to figure out what was pulled, and WHY!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2020)

Mike said:


> I think that all of you my American friends should quietly
> start to stock up with stuff, not panic buy in a large scale
> like here, but the odd extra bit, like bread flour and yeast
> a few tins etc.
> ...



Finished up two weeks ago.   The panic has been going on for the past week in some parts of the US.   Thursday, people started slashing at each other with wine bottles at a Sam's Club in Georgia. 

https://www.wthr.com/article/fight-sams-club-escalates-when-shoppers-strike-each-other-wine-bottles


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

Mike said:


> I think that all of you my American friends should quietly
> start to stock up with stuff, not panic buy in a large scale
> like here, but the odd extra bit, like bread flour and yeast
> a few tins etc.
> ...


Haven't you been watching the  the news Mike?.. the panic buying has been going on in the USA  as long as it has been here and in Spain, France and Italy..  A guy  got stabbed fighting with another man  in a supermarket over some items  somewhere in the USA the other day

Video here
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...orgia-Sams-Club-coronavirus-fueled-brawl.html

...a woman here in the uk was mugged in the street outside the shop,  for a packet of toilet rolls she'd just bought ... it's beyond comprehension..

Groups of people have been battling each other in the supermarkets over toilet paper in Australia...

Video here...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ustralia-braces-months-coronavirus-chaos.html


----------



## peppermint (Mar 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Haven't you been watching the  the news Mike?.. the panic buying has been going on in the USA  as long as it has been here and in Spain, France and Italy..  A guy  got stabbed fighting with another man  in a supermarket over some items  somewhere in the USA the other day
> 
> Video here
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...orgia-Sams-Club-coronavirus-fueled-brawl.html
> ...


I haven't seen any of that.....We have so many stores near us.....We also went to a drug store, they were stacked with toilet paper...
Maybe people don't have enough stores in their area....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2020)

Mike said:


> I think that all of you my American friends should quietly
> start to stock up with stuff, not panic buy in a large scale
> like here, but the odd extra bit, like bread flour and yeast
> a few tins etc.
> ...


I agree and I have been trying to decide on a workable strategy for the next couple of months.

At this point, I have a running list of things that I want/need and ask myself if anything on the list is worth dying for so far the answer is no.  

I'm thinking that I should make an early morning shopping trip approx. once a week while maintaining my little stock-pile in case things eventually get out of hand.  

I'm also thinking that keeping the gas tank topped up and some cash on hand is a good idea in case things really do go off the rails.

I really don't know the best way to manage this and would welcome any thoughts.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

Dillons here has click list. I think I might try using it for a while rather than getting myself into a dangerous situation in a store. Might be a hassle with all the other online shoppers but it's worth a try.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I haven't seen any of that.....We have so many stores near us.....We also went to a drug store, they were stacked with toilet paper...
> Maybe people don't have enough stores in their area....


I haven't seen any of it in our area either tbh... but then we don't live in the city I live in the countryside .. and it seems to be ( at least here ) happening more in the cities.... However the shelves are bare of the basics here, Loo roll, Milk, pasta, the usual gels and OTC meds..  etc... but everyone in our shops and supermarkets (in my area)...  seem to be the complete opposite to their usual surly selves.. almost like the war spirit , and everyone is being thoroughly friendly and chatty while trying to stand 3 feet apart from each other so as not to catch the virus  in very long queues...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Pepper, what post of mine are you responding to? I'm trying to figure out what was pulled, and WHY!


I was not responding to a post, but responding to your emoticon of 'sad' for MY post #10.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm surprised a mob hasn't attacked that guy who has been stockpiling hand sanitizer and gouging. His name and face are out there, and despite his whining he's made a huge profit.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 15, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> I'm surprised a mob hasn't attacked that guy who has been stockpiling hand sanitizer and gouging. His name and face are out there, and despite his whining he's made a huge profit.


He's scum!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

I managed to order just a few things from Dillons click list but can't pick them up til Tues. Got a pkg of napkins but no tp.


----------



## jujube (Mar 15, 2020)

Whatever you do, DON'T flush paper towels down the toilet, especially the "extra-strong" ones.  They have a nasty habit of clogging the pipes after a while.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2020)

*Things are crazy.  I made one, hopefully last for a while, trip to the grocery store, as I realized I did need some dish soap. It was also, almost cleared out. Did I stockpile?  Nope...bought 2 bottles, which is what I usually do when getting it.  I mean, I am just one person.  I do not need a case of it*


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2020)

jujube said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T flush paper towels down the toilet, especially the "extra-strong" ones.  They have a nasty habit of clogging the pipes after a while.



Same with the so-called flushable wipes (like the baby wipes, or adult branded ones) they are not MEANT to be flushed. I keep a small trash can with small bags in it, just for the wipes.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Same with the so-called flushable wipes (like the baby wipes, or adult branded ones) they are not MEANT to be flushed. I keep a small trash can with small bags in it, just for the wipes.


I do the same with baby and disinfectant wipes.  Only body waste and TP in the toilet.


----------

